# Question regarding whistles



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

I'd try another one, no one in my training groups use that one. I have four that I use (for different things) and I'm able to talk easily. It does take practice though to become comfortable with it.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Acme Tornado 635


https://www.amazon.com/Tornado-635-Pealess-Whistle-Black/dp/B005UGMKFM/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=acme+tornado+635&qid=1609899587&sr=8-1


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

How about taking it out of your mouth when giving commands.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

sorry, G, just made me laugh....


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

gdgli said:


> How about taking it out of your mouth when giving commands.




Frankly, it takes practice regardless of which whistle you use. I sometimes find myself walking from the line to the truck, chatting with folks along the way, with the whistle still in my mouth ... and they seem to be able to understand what I'm saying (or maybe they can't but are simply nodding as if they understand ...).
As for commands, my dogs understand well enough what I'm saying, whether it's their name for a mark, or "sit," or "heel," or "back" or "here" or whatever foul language I'm using in the event they are messing up ....


----------



## cruzinmom (Aug 12, 2020)

FTGoldens said:


> Frankly, it takes practice regardless of which whistle you use. I sometimes find myself walking from the line to the truck, chatting with folks along the way, with the whistle still in my mouth ... and they seem to be able to understand what I'm saying (or maybe they can't but are simply nodding as if they understand ...).
> As for commands, my dogs understand well enough what I'm saying, whether it's their name for a mark, or "sit," or "heel," or "back" or "here" or whatever foul language I'm using in the event they are messing up ....


Thanks, I guess I need more practice! lol


----------



## cruzinmom (Aug 12, 2020)

SRW said:


> Acme Tornado 635
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Tornado-635-Pealess-Whistle-Black/dp/B005UGMKFM/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=acme+tornado+635&qid=1609899587&sr=8-1
> ...


I will try this, thanks!


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

SRW said:


> Acme Tornado 635
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Tornado-635-Pealess-Whistle-Black/dp/B005UGMKFM/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=acme+tornado+635&qid=1609899587&sr=8-1
> ...


SRW, do you use the Tornado?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Edward Lee Nelson said:


> SRW, do you use the Tornado?


I do but only for yardwork and upland hunting.
For trials and most training situations I use a semi custom made whistle. I’ll post a picture an explanation later today.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

This Wind Storm $6.50








Plus this SportDOG Brand Competition Mega Whistle $7.50










Cut the good part off the Sport dog and glue it to the Wind Storm and you get this.








Very easy to blow, loud and much better sound than the Sport dog IMO and you can't buy the Wind Storm with the bugle on it. It does not take much air and if you are used to Green Monster or Dallesasse type whistles it will take a little getting used to. You can easily blow it louder than needed which can intimidate a dog and or cause them to ignore softer whistles. It is great to have the volume when you need it for long distances, wind, running water, etc.


----------



## cruzinmom (Aug 12, 2020)

SRW said:


> I do but only for yardwork and upland hunting.
> For trials and most training situations I use a semi custom made whistle. I’ll post a picture an explanation later today.


Thank you for the help!


SRW said:


> This Wind Storm $6.50
> View attachment 879607
> 
> Plus this SportDOG Brand Competition Mega Whistle $7.50
> ...


Wow, thank you for this information!!
Cruzinmom


----------



## Noyb72 (Jan 11, 2021)

I HAVE to put a couple of those together, thanks.
Ron Jones


----------

